# And you thought HO is hard!!



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello-

Mates—we have it easy…a piece of cake…a walk in the park…


This is some work by a Gent’ named Willard Wiggen of Birmingham England-

He has a learning disability (Dyslexia), but has extremely talented hands...


He makes the sculptures out of dust particles, sugar crystals, etc.

Works only around midnight, and can only do some of the work between heart-beats…


Statue of liberty in the eye of a needle











Statue of liberty-2











Boxing ring next to a match head










Cont…


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Girl with balloon standing on an eyelash on the head of a needle











Elvis standing on pinhead 











Peter Pan and Tinkerbell standing on small fish hook












Cont 2…


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

The Thinker on the head of a pin











Snow White and the seven dewarfs standing in the head of a needle











The Royal Court standing in the head of a needle












Cont..


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Unreal . . .*

Unreal . . .

_Awesome _ stuff . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Last thoughts-

Visitors viewing exhibit through a microscope!











Are you as amazed at this as I am? 

Think about this next time yor are painting windscreen wipers or turn signals...


Be sure to share this—This is a keeper!! 



Cheers..


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Holy Carp!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Good LORD!!!  

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I cant even thread a needle!*

I wonder what he uses for tools?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Now that's skill........what an art


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wow!*

This is crazy small stuff Boss. Talk about keeping the door shut and don't anybody breath!! The closest thing I can think of is like the difference from G-scale trains to Z-scale and I think even that is not a proper comparison. I wonder if he does custom work and takes orders? I could use some HO scale fast food items (burgers, fried clams, chips, etc) for my trackside snack stands!... He would have to scale up quite a bit though. Very cool stuff... thanks for sharing Boss. tjd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

that is wow incredible stuff...can you imagine if he ever started doing ho cars? I wish I had a 1000th of his talent thanks for sharing that !


Dave


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

That is some very awsome work I do agree. Gives a new meaning to needles and pins. Thats make you look at building these cars in a different light.Making little figures inside needles now thats talent I must say.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I wonder what it is he is using as material???


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> I wonder what it is he is using as material???


Info from post at top:

"He makes the sculptures out of dust particles, sugar crystals, etc."


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> Info from post at top:
> 
> "He makes the sculptures out of dust particles, sugar crystals, etc."


Helps to keep the costs down.   rr


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

What the...

That is sweet!


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

All I can say is WOW!,....speak of talent! I wish I had 1,000th of his talent! This is amazing! Lets see more of them, when time allows.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Amazing.
I know how he did it....


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

now I know how Claus can get that amazing detail. He really isn't on German time, he can't work until after midnight either!
Jim


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

That's just crazy! But I guess this guy could help us answer the question of how many demons can dance on the head of a pin. Who wants to bet he hasn't sculpted one of those already? :lol:


----------

